# IG: Primaris Psyker



## grix (Apr 15, 2010)

So, I am kinda new to this forum, and I was reading a list earlier in which I found the IG player using a Primaris Psyker. I normally use a DH Inquisitor Lord which for 10points more gives me quite a bit more IMO. 2 mystics anti-DS defense, and a hood that covers the whole table not just his unit, while access too an Assasin. All that said I was wondering what people thought about him. Any success or fail stories would be helpful. His 2d6 assault psychic power is pretty powerful as is being able to nightshroud a vehicle that is leading my convoy would be pretty useful in certain situations. I am just not personally conviced it is enough.

Thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I personally take Company Command squads, but I suppose if one wanted to take a Primaris Psyker they could place him with a unit that is meant to get close into the enemy. If ran with a unit of Storm Troopers say in a Valkyrie you have a fast moving unit that can potentially become difficult to shoot and also has a weapon on them that could shred most horde units or hit vehicles from behind. I mean S6 and 2D6 attacks could kill any tank less it's a LR or a Monolith.


----------



## grix (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, the question arose in my head when I saw him in a list. I am also of the opinion that a CCS is just so much more effective. But like you said, attaching him to say a squad of Storm Troopers or a VetSquad in a Valkyrie would add quite a nice punch, aswell as providing some extra protection to a Valkyrie that does not move more than 12" with Nightshroud. 

But what could be some of the uses for him outside of him escorting a CCS/Storm Trooper or VetSquad for an extra punch?


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

OK, one problem. Nightshroud does not work on the transport. He hasn't joined the transport, he's not with the transport, etc etc.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm considering attaching one to a las/plas vet squad that sits on my home objective. Nightshroud in the early turns to stop them being sniped, warp lightning (or whatever the ranged power is called) when the enemy gets into shooting range, and a force weapon for when it gets up close and personal. That said, I would only ever take one as my 2nd HQ, since CCS and Lord Commissar are both much better options IMO.

The =I= lord may be a better choice at the moment, but bear in mind that the ally rules are likely to dissappear when DH and WH get their new codices (both are expected within the next 18 months, give or take). At that point, Primaris Psyker and Psyker Battle Squads will be the IG's only psyker options outside of apocalypse, at which point he becomes a very valid choice.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

You wouldn't take the Primaris for the Valk, just the Storm Troopers. You would use the Valk to get them as far behind enemy lines as possible, once deployed you would use Nightshroud to keep enemy fire under control and then Lightning Arc for either unit shredding or popping tanks with an AV of 12 and lower (possibly hitting tanks from the rear and taking advantage of that 10 armour).


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Nightshroud isn't likely to protect you from a lot of shooting, you only need to pass a LD test to ignore it (with vehicles counting as 10.)
A lot of squads will have LD9 with their squad leaders, Guard and Orks being major exceptions.

The psyker battle squad is usually a better buy, being able to drop someone's leadership to 2 means you can force fallbacks, etc. Park a valkyrie or vendetta behind a heavy assault squad, drop their LD to 2, force a fallback by 25% casualties and escort them off the board; it's nasty to deal with. Also you get their large blast power, which is better than the arc lightning IMO.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

For the most part, it's just easier to forget that Nightshroud exists as it really isn't a fantastic ability. His warp lightning thing is really brutal however, especially in smaller games. Try taking a Primaris Psyker or two in 500 point games and laugh as you electrify your enemies.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I wouldn't take a Primaris Psyker anyway, but since he asked I tried to figure out the most useful way to use the character. Personally I would just load up on Command HQs. Nightshroud in my example would work on the random, but I agree it's a pathetic power considering the Ld levels many units have or can obtain.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

He works pretty well in a Unit of Ogryns because of his Ld, and helps with their shooting phase. Then again, that opens up the whole debate about taking Ogryns in a list..maybe in 2K+ lists. 

Like others have said, I'd rather take a second CCS..way more bang-for-your-buck.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

The main problem with the Primaris is that he is taking up a HQ spot that could be better used. In Inf heavy lists a Lord Comm or another CCS is a better choice and in mech lists a second CCS with melta does the same role as vetrans.

The best pysker support for guard at the moment would be for you to fill an elite spot with a daemon hunter Inq with a hood.

The other issue is that he is weak alone and needs to join a support unit that is usually going to be tailored to him as Hobo has said. The issue then becomes your paying for him plus a support unit to fufil a role thats easily filled by other guard units giving you more bang for your buck.

Alexious.


----------

